# Festival Of Speed



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

I booked a 'Sun' cheap weekend away back in January for last weekend. Didn't realize at the time it was the same weekend as the FoS. We've been a few times and I was annoyed with myself that we missed it.














Not a bad weekend away in Weymouth though.









Anyway my point is does anyone know if and when ITV are showing a FoS highlights program, as they usually do?

or maybe you were there and would like to rub salt into the wounds and say how great it was this year?

Cheers


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Marky said:


> I booked a 'Sun' cheap weekend away back in January for last weekend. Didn't realize at the time it was the same weekend as the FoS. We've been a few times and I was annoyed with myself that we missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's in a couple of months time. It will be heavily promo'd on ITV Formula One coverage, so I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

I usually watch the F1 races so will keep a look out.

Thanks


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Had to make a catering delivery to Goodwood, blessed place is like 6,000 Acres. Delivery address details were useless took me 45mins







to deliver the crap.

Thoroughly enjoyed driving around Goodwood, as they were setting up all the stands for FOS



Marky said:


> I usually watch the F1 races so will keep a look out.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Marky said:


> I booked a 'Sun' cheap weekend away back in January for last weekend. Didn't realize at the time it was the same weekend as the FoS. We've been a few times and I was annoyed with myself that we missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Marky,

Went on the Friday as usual and got 5 minutes of rain, unlike rest of weekend. It was as good/bad as usual.

Good, with the collections of exotic and exciting cars in the Cathedral Paddock at the entrance, which always makes me glad I came again, everyone amiable, polite, moving out of the way to let you take (crap) photos. Good with the collection of Bugatti Royales, 5 of the 6 ever made on display.

Then it starts to detiriorate with the Sunday Times collection of supercars; not the cars, which are stupid enough, it's the podgy ***** on mobile phones talking to their offices (it is Friday) and loudly telling us all how smart they are.

It cheers up again whith the accessibility of cars, bikes and drives in the main paddocks, and rally drivers showing track racers how to hillclimb and corner.

Sadly (for me) the signs of rot are there with the growing numbers of corporate hospitality tents (encore podgy ***** on phones) and that previously unseen (at FoS) British phenomenon, shirtless youth with lager.

Don't think you missed an outstanding one this year Marky; hope we see it on TV but don't know when.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Goodwood Revival 2007 is on ITV4 at the moment.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes.....I caught it by chnace this afternoon.....best peice of motoracing on TV I have seen for years....even had a Riley Elf in one of the races which brought back memories when I and my mates used to race one in special saloons back in the early 70's, we even raced against Ford Thunderbirds a couple of times....bloody frightening having one of those thunder past on the Norwich straight only to watch it weave under braking at the end of the straight......just left enough room to whip past again through the corner







bloody hell that was great racing!

Fantastic programme.....should have been on mainstream channels!


----------



## Snapper Seven (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Revival programme is being repeated? I went this year, such a great event butmissed this programme...grr

Cheers

SS


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Not good news I'm afraid



> Goodwood is pleased to announce that the Goodwood Revival is due to be shown on ITV4 on Saturday 20 October at 15.00hrs and repeated on Sunday 21 October at 17.00hrs.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

But go to Goodwood's website - you can get a DVD of 2007.

And they've announced the 2008 dates


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Snapper Seven said:


> Does anyone know if the Revival programme is being repeated? I went this year, such a great event butmissed this programme...grr
> 
> Cheers
> 
> SS


It's also available for 'download' 

PM me if you'd like "assistance"







Just seen that you need four more posts before you can use Personal Messaging... so you can either be patient or let me have an email address (assuming you can't find it for yourself)


----------

